# The count down is on.



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Crap I just counted.......... 60 days for me! 

I won't be in the mountains but up and down some steep terrain in Western Wisconsin on a whitetail hunt. 

I've never worked out for a hunt before but being as this is a bucket list hunt, I don't want to leave anything to chance. 60 days gives me plenty of time for work outs and practice so it's all good. I've got the new bow tuned and have been shooting every night. 

I start climbing gravel pit hills this weekend and plan to keep that regimen until I leave. 

Good luck to all on your Western trips, sounds like a great time! 
T


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

35 days until we leave for the Bob Marshall wilderness - physical training ongoing but I haven't practiced with the rifle yet, or gotten saddle sores from training with/on a horse. that comes next :help:


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Only 46 more days.
the guys out west are already putting some decent Elk on the ground, I am sooooo jealous. 

Kevin


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

X 2 on being jealous! I'm not going back out west for another year! If some time off work pops up this year though. ..watchout!! 

Goodluck out there and take lots of pics for those of us who have to wait!


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll be there a week from tonight. This work stuff sucks.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Leaving for Newfoundland in five, count 'em, five days! If I was not so far behind from being in Alaska for the last three weeks  I would seriously consider going to Colorado next month too. Maybe I will go anyway, management plans can wait!

You guys working full time..........eat your hearts out. FM


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

I leave in 8 hours. Enough said.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Canvsbk said:


> I leave in 8 hours. Enough said.




Good luck, and be safe. we like pictures.


Kevin


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

My ride is supposed to be here in four minutes!!!  FM


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Good luck FM

Kevin


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

34 more days, and Montana here I come.
95% of the food is bought, prepped, vacuum sealed and in the freezer.
I am ready to go.

Kevin


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

This Sunday, 0400 hours and the suburban pulls out of town westward


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Good Luck Doob.

Kevin


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Everything is loaded and I'm headed out to pick up my buddy - then it's westward ho, Kalispell here we come.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am soooooooooo jealous, 27 days yet for me.

Good Luck to everyone heading out.

Kevin


----------



## cordesr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

FM, 

How did newfoundland turn out? Where did you go? Im headed out in 17 days. First time moose hunt.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

cordesr1 said:


> FM,
> 
> How did newfoundland turn out? Where did you go? Im headed out in 17 days. First time moose hunt.


We hunted on the far northern end of the peninsula not far from L'Anse aux Meadows, the first know Viking settlement in North America and took three bulls and a cow in six days of hunting. We headed home two days before the hunt was scheduled to end when we tagged out. Could have taken four bulls but the only one I considered a shooter was headed in my partner's direction so I passed the shot (he did not miss) and took a meat animal early the forth afternoon. Saw caribou stags every day and sure wish I could have gotten a tag. A barren ground caribou might have larger antlers but the woodland caribou is much prettier. If I go again I will try to book earlier and get a tag.

Not sure what your outfitter told you but you won't be sorry if you bring your best pair of field glasses along with an extra pair of rubber boots, a second pair of good quality Gortex rain pants and some sort of heavy rubber bands to put around your rain pants to hold them tight to your boots. If, actually when, you step into what our guides called a f*&% hole you won't get mud in your boot(s) or on your pants. A good range finder might also be handy. The closest animal we shot was 170 yds. and my shot was 246 yds. Where we hunted shots over 400 yd. could be had if a person was willing to take them.

Don't forget the gun cleaning kit, an extra rag, and some electricians tape to put over the muzzle. It rained EVERY day, and usually several times a day. It was usually windy while it rained. 

We had all our meat processed and three were frozen (would have been all four except for a major paperwork mistake on the part of the outfitter). After three days driving the frozen meat was still rock hard.

Cough drops and some sort of decongestant along with a couple extra handkerchiefs are a necessity. Don't ask me how I found that out. :sad: FM


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Only 19 more days, Montana is calling my name.
then 2 weeks in Gods country.

Kevin


----------

